# yellow algae on dead rock?



## Jonsson (Oct 2, 2010)

I woke up this morning and seem to have a yellow algae on my rock. My 10 gal tank has only been up and running for 2 weeks. The rock that I purchased was completely dead rock, but I got a few small live pieces from my brother who has an established 90 gal to go with it. Anyways, is this normal or should I be alarmed?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Jonsson said:


> I woke up this morning and seem to have a yellow algae on my rock. My 10 gal tank has only been up and running for 2 weeks. The rock that I purchased was completely dead rock, but I got a few small live pieces from my brother who has an established 90 gal to go with it. Anyways, is this normal or should I be alarmed?
> 
> Thanks for the help!


 WOW, yellow. Now thats a weird color. Diatoms will change the color of the rock, and they will run their course during the cycle process. Its possible thats what you have there. They normally are brown to a rust color.
diatom: Definition from Answers.com


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

Reefing Madness said:


> WOW, yellow. Now thats a weird color. Diatoms will change the color of the rock, and they will run their course during the cycle process. Its possible thats what you have there. They normally are brown to a rust color.
> diatom: Definition from Answers.com


this.



or a sponge, or coraline ( although purple and green are the more common colors ) 

how about a picture if you could please?


----------



## Jonsson (Oct 2, 2010)

yeah i will try to post pics later. could it possibly be my Mainland LED's giving it a yellow color?


----------



## Jonsson (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Diatoms


----------

